

Spotify sets its sights on iPhone - darshan
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8169971.stm

======
brkumar
Seems like the Symbian version of Spotify is not far away, either
<http://twitter.com/s_constantine/status/2868529762>.

IF they keep their pace of innovation, music industry in europe is bound for a
shakeup.

~~~
kierank
_IF they keep their pace of innovation, music industry in europe is bound for
a shakeup._

I'm not sure about this. I think spotify might become europe's YouTube merely
because the benefits of the paid for model aren't that large compared to the
free model. (though the iphone client will help)

Also there's already an open source spotify client for the iphone:
<http://github.com/nevyn/spot>

------
matthw
Of course apply have a bit of a history of denying apps from the app store
which encroach on their territory (iTunes?).

Perhaps Spotify are just doing this to force Apple's hand, possibly reveal a
bit of their strategy for iTunes subscription services?

~~~
btdxtrt
Or to build ammunition for an anti-trust case in Europe.

------
seertaak
I am a paying subscriber for Spotify, love the service, and very much look
forward to having it on my iPhone. I would heartily recommend the premium
service; it's reasonably priced, easy to use, and relatively comprehensive.

------
robgough
Is it just me that is gutted that this isn't available for the non-premium
members? I would have quite happily continued to use the occasional audio
advert experience on my phone.

~~~
daleharvey
Opposite, I am very happy it premium only

I havent got my premium account yet, there hasnt been a particularly pressing
reason to do so.

However if spotify is to survive they need to make money, and advertising it a
pretty low margin for such a expensive service to run.

down the line, someone needs to pay for something, advertising alone doesnt
make for a sustainable economy.

------
ZeroGravitas
A free app to act as a remote control for Spotify would be nice. The built in
Apple one is pretty great for iTunes.

